
Mathematically Correct Breakfast, Knotted Bagel - jaydub
http://www.georgehart.com/bagel/knot.html
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=982249>

~~~
mjgoins
I think this is an update to the same site, with a new topologically strange
bagel. Not really a big improvement over the previously-submitted one, though.

~~~
tokenadult
I agree with you on all counts and have upvoted your comment and the
submission accordingly. An interesting, crumb-spilling project to try at home.

------
icefox
Warning: when you do this you get funny looks from your wife and crumbs
everywhere (not to mention having to make sure to get bagels that are not pre-
cut). And when you are done you want a bagel, but it wont fit in the
toaster...

